# Anyone know what kind of angelfish this is?



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought this fish at the LFS and it was sold as a Black Veil Angelfish? They said it was imported from Thailand...I know it's a veil and it's black, but it is not a solid black, it has 4 black stripes.

Anyone know what kind of angelfish this is?

Sorry about the quality of the photo, it was the best I could do with my digital camera.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Black lace veiltail. Odd tail on it though.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

The three dark stripes in the body, plus the one in the eye, would make this fish a Zebra Black Lace Veiltail Angelfish.

See here:

http://www.theangelfishsociety.org/phenotype_library_2007/2 Locus Phenotypes/zebralace.html


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> Black lace veiltail. Odd tail on it though.


There is another small angelfish behind his tail....


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

It is black lace zebra (extra stripe) veiltail angelfish.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Web Wheeler said:


> The three dark stripes in the body, plus the one in the eye, would make this fish a Zebra Black Lace Veiltail Angelfish.
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.theangelfishsociety.org/phenotype_library_2007/2 Locus Phenotypes/zebralace.html


I bought him for $5 from PJ's Pet Centre near my house. I had never seen this type of angelfish before and they had it tagged as a Black Veil Angelfish? All they could tell me was that it was imported from Thailand?

Thank you for your help and the link!


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> It is black lace zebra (extra stripe) veiltail angelfish.


Thank you jarmilca


----------

